# Thoughts on bashing a large scale Forney



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

There's an excellent article in the latest "Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette" on bashing a Bachmann Forney (theirs is 0n30 scale) and turning it into an 0-4-0 swticher with a slope back tender. Looks really cute and I can just picture it scooting around an industrial site, shuffling box cars and such. I know the large scale Forney is pricey and ya gotta cut it all up. But what's a unique loco worth? And don't tell me ya don't buy magazines anymore 'cause they're too expensive. I say, eat less take-out and spend the money on a nice model train mag.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a similar bash http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...C_ID=28877 
Seems like a lot of money for such a project when you can get a B-mann sidetank porter for $120 to use as a starter. 

-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....or buy mine I had here on the classifieds a couple weeks back, I think the buyer has backed out.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, Brian, but can ya take the saddle tanks off that loco? Cause if they're part of the boiler, yer outta luck. And is it 1:20.3? I'm not up to speed on all the Bachmann locos.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you're right. You would have to make a new boiler but that's not difficult. The latest version is a 1:20 Spectrum model. 

-Brian


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

why not bash a old pual bunyan (bachman) 0-4-0 first into a forny then your fony (if you get one ) will not be wrecked if your experiment dosent work out well . you can find those squared tank 0-4-0 s on ebay


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw some very neat On30 Forney "conversion kits" at the Narrow Gauge convention, and thought it'd be fun to do something like that with the large scale one. Don't expect anything like that from the TRR shops any time soon, mind you... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you need an 0-4-0 with tender, the EASIEST conversion is to stick a NOS Delton (or Aristo) c-16 cab on the Aristo 0-4-0. Takes about 40 minutes.....


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

K,

Re the NG Convention and "conversion kits," did ya take any pictures of the Forney conversion kits?


----------

